# Question about P.L. light system and Galaxy ballasts



## BronsonthePug (Nov 8, 2006)

Does anyone have any opinions about the P.L. light systems or 600watt Galaxy digital ballasts? I am putting my room together and would like to get the best lights possible for under $2,000. I was thinking of using 3 600watt digital ballasts and P.L. reflectors with the cooling hoods.


----------



## KADE (Nov 8, 2006)

I'd do terrible things to ppl to have a digital ballast... i haven't heard many bad things about any kind or model... I know galaxy ballasts are half decent... always advertised in all my magazines.


----------



## BronsonthePug (Nov 10, 2006)

I am stuck between the Galaxy 600w and the Lumatek 750w. I am looking for opinions here because it is a little more reliable than the product websites and the stores that stand to profit from the advice. I think I am going to go with 2 P.L. systems with light movers but still can't decide which ballasts to get.


----------



## Biffdoggie (Nov 10, 2006)

I'm going to bump this over to the lighting section, maybe we'll get more input over there.


----------



## fugly (Nov 11, 2006)

im running the lumatek 400w ballast.
very very quiet to nill noise....and i can use either  MH or HPS 400W bulbs

taken from here: http://www.bghydro.com/BGH/static/articles/0506_digiballasts.asp
Another observation was that the Galaxy ballast seems to have a problem firing a new bulb for the first time. After firing a new bulb for two minutes the ballast shuts down and stops firing the bulb. Once the ballast has fired the bulb for the first time, however, it is able to fire the bulb the second time and maintain the power to the bulb. The Galaxy was also the least efficient out of all the ballasts in converting electrical power into light; even the 1000w coil ballast was more efficient! 

heres a pic of a test run lumatek MH 400 light i was using....was testing how hot the room got with the lights and everything before the plants in


----------



## BronsonthePug (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks, I think i'll go with 2 750 watt Lumateks then. Have you heard of anything good or bad about the P.L. reflectors?


----------

